
‘Zork’ Source Code, Presumed Lost, Has Been Uploaded to GitHub - colanderman
https://kryptonradio.com/2019/04/18/zork-source-code-presumed-lost-forever-has-been-uploaded-to-github/
======
fenomas
Note that the "Historical Source" repo has LOTS of stuff - most (all?) Infocom
titles, Leisure Suit Larry, Deluxe Paint, Descent, Hexen, several MUDs, and
tons of games I've never heard of. (Many of the non-Infocom titles are forks
from other sources, so I guess it's more of a collected list, not a single
huge source dump.)

There's even unfinished/unreleased source for an Infocom Hitchhiker's Guide
sequel. Peeking inside:

    
    
        <OBJECT ZAPHOD
         (LOC RAMP)
         (DESC "Zaphod Beeblebrox")
         (TEXT "Zaphod looks completely normal, except for his two heads.")
    

Repo list:
[https://github.com/historicalsource?tab=repositories](https://github.com/historicalsource?tab=repositories)

Zaphod source:
[https://github.com/historicalsource/restaurant/blob/master/p...](https://github.com/historicalsource/restaurant/blob/master/people.zil#L265-L268)

------
drallison
In 1979 I was an ATE of Computer Magazine in charge of the Microsystems
Section. Stanford and the rest of Silicon Valley were all playing Adventure. I
heard about Zork and solicited an article from the authors, which was
published in Computer Magazine. M. Blank, T. Anderson and P. Lebling, "Special
Feature Zork: A Computerized Fantasy Simulation Game" in Computer, vol. 12,
no. 04, pp. 51-59, 1979. doi: 10.1109/MC.1979.1658697 keywords: {null} url:
[https://doi.ieeecomputersociety.org/10.1109/MC.1979.1658697](https://doi.ieeecomputersociety.org/10.1109/MC.1979.1658697)

------
dang
This is from April and was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19672436)

------
lioeters
I stumbled onto a "ZIL Community" while browsing the comment threads when this
news was posted last time.

[https://vaporware.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/ZC/pages/1998192...](https://vaporware.atlassian.net/wiki/spaces/ZC/pages/199819268/Getting+Started)

My goodness, the obsession bordering on genius or madness - this language has
some serious fans, after all these years since ZIL was created (~1979). And
what's with the "vaporware" subdomain of Atlassian..?

It looks it might be one very hard-core ZIL enthusiast.

Here's his repo for ZILF, "a set of tools for working with ZIL (the Zork
Implementation Language), including a ZIL compiler, ZAP assembler, and ZIL
libraries for writing text adventure games."

[https://bitbucket.org/jmcgrew/zilf/wiki/Home](https://bitbucket.org/jmcgrew/zilf/wiki/Home)

------
atombender
Not just Zork, but also a bunch of other Infocom games such as Infidel and
Bureaucracy.

There's even some Sierra game code for Leisure Suit Larry there, though not
the whole game:
[https://github.com/historicalsource/leisuresuitlarry](https://github.com/historicalsource/leisuresuitlarry).

------
TJTorola
Here is the link to the repo itself.
[https://github.com/historicalsource/zork1](https://github.com/historicalsource/zork1)

------
JoeAltmaier
Lost? My buddy Tom has a copy...

~~~
AlEinstein
The source code for the game, rather than the game itself.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yup Oops - maybe its Adventure. I'll ask him this afternoon.

------
Fjolsvith
I'm hoping someone uploads the source code for the Landmark game to Github.

